# New car dilemma



## ClayHunter (Apr 2, 2018)

So i really can't make up my mind and need some advice, im in the market for a cheap to own second car to use for a daily driver and for uber. I currently have a Silverado 1500 and i dont really care about accessories or anything like that i just want something super cheap on gas and cheap to maintain.
Ive whittled my choices down to either getting a brand new Nissan Versa S or buying a 2011 Prius 2 with 78,000 miles on it. My budget is 10k which both these cars are under. The prius has the mpg benefit plus its known to have toyota reliability plus i can sleep in it in a pinch but its got almost 80k on it and its 8 years old and has no warranty.
On the otherhand the Nissan dealership by me has a great free warranty special (200,000 mile 20 year) and the price would be the same as the prius, but from my research the avg combined mpg is around 32. What would you guys pick? Im not buying another car just to drive for uber but will be ubering with it none the less, probably 10-20 hours a week will be spent ubering.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ClayHunter said:


> So i really can't make up my mind and need some advice, im in the market for a cheap to own second car to use for a daily driver and for uber. Ive whittled my choices down to either getting a brand new Nissan Versa S or buying a 2011 Prius 2 with 78,000 miles on it. My budget is 10k which both these cars are under. The prius has the mpg benefit plus its known to have toyota reliability plus i can sleep in it in a pinch but its got almost 80k on it and its 8 years old and has no warranty. On the otherhand the Nissan dealership by me has a great free warranty special (200,000 mile 20 year) and the price would be the same as the prius, but from my research the avg combined mpg is around 32. What would you guys pick? Im not buying another car just to drive for uber but will be ubering with it none the less, probably 10-20 hours a week will be spent ubering.


For Ubering, your mpg combined is probably going to be more around 30mpg in a new Versa. The ticket price sounds about 1 or 2Gs lower than normal, so you'll probably be more satisfied with going new if you don't mind the depreciation you'll soon be adding to it. That model is probably going to come standard with stnd 5-speed manual. Personally, I don't like shifting anymore, it adds to the fatigue factor.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

For prius 80k miles is TOO NEW for fuber


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

ClayHunter said:


> So i really can't make up my mind and need some advice, im in the market for a cheap to own second car to use for a daily driver and for uber. I currently have a Silverado 1500 and i dont really care about accessories or anything like that i just want something super cheap on gas and cheap to maintain.
> Ive whittled my choices down to either getting a brand new Nissan Versa S or buying a 2011 Prius 2 with 78,000 miles on it. My budget is 10k which both these cars are under. The prius has the mpg benefit plus its known to have toyota reliability plus i can sleep in it in a pinch but its got almost 80k on it and its 8 years old and has no warranty.
> On the otherhand the Nissan dealership by me has a great free warranty special (200,000 mile 20 year) and the price would be the same as the prius, but from my research the avg combined mpg is around 32. What would you guys pick? Im not buying another car just to drive for uber but will be ubering with it none the less, probably 10-20 hours a week will be spent ubering.


Nissan is inferior to Toyota in every way. But that Prius is too old with too many miles to take a gamble on. IF that hybrid battery goes bad it will cost you thousands to replace and the car won run without one.

I say get a Toyota Corolla with a good service history. Even if you find one with 100k miles on it you can drive it to close to 300k miles and fix just about any issues yourself. Parts are super cheap and easy to maintain.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hybrid battery solutions start at 700-800 these days


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Hybrid battery solutions start at 700-800 these days


No way you can find a reliable Hybrid Battery for 7-800.


----------



## ClayHunter (Apr 2, 2018)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> No way you can find a reliable Hybrid Battery for 7-800.


That's also one of the reasons im having a hard time choosing, i checked with a few shops and the dealership in my area and the cheapeat gen 3 batteries were $1700 installed. I can live with $1700 as long as it'll last around 10 years. I think he might be talking about these shops that just replace the dead cells, i found one on craigslist that says they'll rebuild your battery for $85 per cell.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

ClayHunter said:


> So i really can't make up my mind and need some advice, im in the market for a cheap to own second car to use for a daily driver and for uber. I currently have a Silverado 1500 and i dont really care about accessories or anything like that i just want something super cheap on gas and cheap to maintain.
> Ive whittled my choices down to either getting a brand new Nissan Versa S or buying a 2011 Prius 2 with 78,000 miles on it. My budget is 10k which both these cars are under. The prius has the mpg benefit plus its known to have toyota reliability plus i can sleep in it in a pinch but its got almost 80k on it and its 8 years old and has no warranty.
> On the otherhand the Nissan dealership by me has a great free warranty special (200,000 mile 20 year) and the price would be the same as the prius, but from my research the avg combined mpg is around 32. What would you guys pick? Im not buying another car just to drive for uber but will be ubering with it none the less, probably 10-20 hours a week will be spent ubering.


How many days per week will you sleep the car?



FIdel Cashflow said:


> No way you can find a reliable Hybrid Battery for 7-800.


Wrong, well at least here in LA. There are at least a dozen places here in LA that will come to you and swap the battery right at your house or anywhere else for $1000. Full warranty and all the other marketing buzz words you wanna hear.


----------



## ClayHunter (Apr 2, 2018)

Maybe 10-15 days a year. I go on camping/fishing trips with my friends and usually set up a tent but would prefer to just sleep in my car.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

ClayHunter said:


> Maybe 10-15 days a year. I go on camping/fishing trips with my friends and usually set up a tent but would prefer to just sleep in my car.


I wake up in full on tent pole every morning.


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

pismire said:


> I wake up in full on tent pole every morning.


Hahahahaha


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You said "new car" bait title


----------

